# My growing area



## silence882 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes, those are k'nex holding up the MH light.







The picture makes it look more neat than it actually is.

--Stephen


----------



## Marco (Jul 9, 2006)

That is actually pretty neat. I love the knex idea. :clap:


----------



## cdub (Jul 9, 2006)

What do you do with the big rubbermaid container with tubes coming out of it? And what is living in that metal bucket?


----------



## Heather (Jul 9, 2006)

That totally rocks! I have got to look into that...


----------



## silence882 (Jul 9, 2006)

The bin in the upper left of the pic is my water bucket. Just drag the hose through the window and bam, 40 gallon fill-up. I cut out a hole and put a nozzle in to make things easier. All the trays drain into a communal bin under the table and i've got a small pump with an outlet outside that will start the waste-water siphoning into the gutter.

As for K'nex, I recommend the Big Ball Factory, assuming they still make it. It has just the right mix of pieces to build just about anything.

Whenever I need to spray something, usually the roots of a plant, I spray at the bucket. So whatever's immune to Phyton and Physan may be living in there.

--Stephen


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 10, 2006)

Very impressive, and organized, Stephen.


----------



## Gideon (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice setup Stephen


----------



## Park Bear (Jul 14, 2006)

looks great, I wish I was a little more organized. I just put stuff anywhere it will fit, non conforming is my personality


----------



## Wogga (Jul 14, 2006)

Cool setup! I'm still not convinced theres not a lagoon creature hiding under the water in the bucket, ready to attack any would be orchid thiefs, though. 

Atleast thats what id want to do...


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2006)

Park Bear said:


> non conforming is my personality




ORCHID RS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silence882 (Jul 15, 2006)

Wogga said:


> Cool setup! I'm still not convinced theres not a lagoon creature hiding under the water in the bucket, ready to attack any would be orchid thiefs, though.



The lagoon creature was getting a little uppity, so I had him replaced with a .45 that seems to deter thieves just as well...

--Stephen


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 15, 2006)

Setup looks great, Stephen!

thanks


----------



## Wogga (Jul 15, 2006)

silence882 said:


> The lagoon creature was getting a little uppity, so I had him replaced with a .45 that seems to deter thieves just as well...
> 
> --Stephen



Haha! I imagine it would!


----------

